# New Website Is Up!  Reviews Wanted...



## MikeLem (Jan 3, 2010)

Just launched a new design on my website.  Your thoughts and comments are appreciated.

Mike Lemovitz Photography


----------



## loki05 (Jan 8, 2010)

I likes!  Pictures defintely pop out @ you.  Nice layout!


----------



## K.Li (Jan 19, 2010)

generally in terms of website design a side scroll is not something you would want to do, but seems to work in a way i guess.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 19, 2010)

the scroll didn't do it for me, maybe if the "Keep Going" was a button that scrolled over through the pictures it'd be better? just a suggestion, neat pics though


----------



## HannahRebekah (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, the side scroll has issues, though I like the idea.  Other than that, great layout and information, pics, etc.


----------



## fast eddie (Jan 28, 2010)

I like it a lot!
Very clean and bright!
I like the interactiveness of the site.

While the side scroll works well in the picture areas, it cuts off the Pricing and Form of the Services and Contact area respectively (if viewed on a smaller monitor or not fully expanded window).

One nit-picky thing: the Your Life and Your Love links are slightly to the right in the Services section (i design websites, so I can't not comment, sorry)


----------

